# Stand developing



## Fred Berg (Mar 13, 2015)

........


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice set, very nice. The kind that causes me to come back for another look.


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 16, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Nice set, very nice. The kind that causes me to come back for another look.



Thanks a lot. This is my first try at stand developing and I'm very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2015)

I've come to really like stand developing. I think it often gives better tonal range in general, and I like it better for when I'm pushing exposure.

That third shot is killer, Fred! I adore it.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

Agree, #3 is  a great shot.


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 19, 2015)

limr said:


> I've come to really like stand developing. I think it often gives better tonal range in general, and I like it better for when I'm pushing exposure.
> 
> That third shot is killer, Fred! I adore it.



Thanks, Leo. It's a scene I've shot several times before but this time I was particularly lucky with the light!



tirediron said:


> Agree, #3 is  a great shot.



Thanks, John.


----------



## timor (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes #3 is something to hang on the wall.


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, you sure can't argue with the tonal range you got here - these are lovely!     I've personally never tried stand development - I think my hands would get twitchy.      Great work!


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice......I really like shot #1, stand developing was used by my favorite photographer, Eugene Atget.


----------

